# Red lights on my trail cam.



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

While playing around with my trail cam a few minutes ago, I noticed that the red lights would flash (I am assuming when it is taking pictures). Is this normal? Wouldn't it spook the deer?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

On my no flash cams the red lights come once then go off but don't flash (yes its when taking a pic) I do have one red light that will flash but its the motion light and it will flash. They are not suppose to scare deer like the flash trail cams, but yes It seem like sometimes the deer look at the cam when its taking pic.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

The lights were not flashing. They would come on when I assume they were taking the picture. 

I did notice during video mode that the lights seemed to stay on. Is this normal?

So, it is normal for the red light to cut on and then off every time it takes a picture?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

JFerg3 said:


> The lights were not flashing. They would come on when I assume they were taking the picture.
> 
> I did notice during video mode that the lights seemed to stay on. Is this normal?
> 
> So, it is normal for the red light to cut on and then off every time it takes a picture?


Yes in pic mode the red lights will come on and then cut off, and if set to take 2 or 3 pics in a row they will come back on and off for every pic.. I never used the video mode so Idk it they stay on for the video mode but I would guess yes they would stay on for the whole video. yes normal for pic mode.


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

They will not spook deer. Back when trail cams first came out the only thing they offered was white flash and I would have the same deer on it for half hour straight. They do not care about lights as you can see on roads


----------



## Lowerbeanfield (Oct 22, 2013)

It's not the lens, an indicator light, cover it with small piece of camo or elec tape.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Lowerbeanfield said:


> It's not the lens, an indicator light, cover it with small piece of camo or elec tape.


There are like 92 led lights that are red and light up on my cams when taking a pic so are you saying I can cover them all up? or are you talking about the 1 red light that is the motion light?


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wouldn't covering up the red led lights keep it from taking good pictures at night, or even during the day?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

JFerg3 said:


> Wouldn't covering up the red led lights keep it from taking good pictures at night, or even during the day?


yes it would, IDT that one guy understands your talking about the infrared lights that light up so it can take night/low light pics.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

I always have a little smirk when you get pictures of deer looking at the light like "*** is that?" They really don't seem to mind though, they just go on doing whatever they were doing. I know the lights on mine are just ones to let the consumer know they're working properly. I don't know about yours, but I could cover the light and it would still take pictures, the flashing lights on mine have nothing to do with the motion sensor or the lens, it's just there to let me know it's working properly and taking pictures.


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 15, 2008)

I usually take video with my trailcams so the lights stay on for 15 seconds. Deer notice them for sure but eventually get used to them. Coyotes are gone in about .0000001 seconds after they turn on.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

JFerg3 said:


> While playing around with my trail cam a few minutes ago, I noticed that the red lights would flash (I am assuming when it is taking pictures). Is this normal? Wouldn't it spook the deer?


op what camera do you have?


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

kgtech said:


> op what camera do you have?


The Moultrie Trace cam that is on ebay for $40. Great camera!


----------



## briguy-ia (Nov 19, 2013)

Your camera uses an infra red flash at night. You cannot cover the red LEDS, or your photos at night will be black. Yes the deer can see them. Sometimes they back away and leave. Sometimes they stay. To me it seems like does and small bucks stay. Big bucks leave. Mount the cam up near the 6' or 7' range and the deer don't notice it as much.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Are you talking the LED's (Red) coming on or another light that comes on. I have used white flash and the deer especially bucks take notice similar to the Red Glow LED Flash Game Cameras I have gone to most all Black Flash now still have the one RED LED one and they deer look right at it and seem to notice it and the Bucks don't seem to visit where it is similar to the white flash. Now I get many bucks good bucks in pictures unless I have the Red LED high up it does not notice it as bad but during hunting I hate dragging a ladder around I want to get in and out sooner when checking the cams. When I have past the RED LED one in the dark I see the red glow... Since I went to the bf I get many more good bucks in the videos I use them for.

But not sure what lights you are suggesting are flashing or turning on?

LFM


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

So, I should not expect to see any big bucks where I have my camera because of the red lights? 

I would think that as long as it is a little higher up, maybe six feet, unless the deer is looking directly at it when it takes the picture, even if they looked at it when they "saw a red flash" it would be gone before they could give it a second thought. 

I am, by no means, a camera expert but people have been getting big bucks on camera and killing them for years. I would hate to go into this new aspect of hunting for me with the idea that I will not see any big bucks on camera.


----------



## Tugman (Jun 22, 2013)

Deer are indivduals just like us. One deer will stay near the camera while another walks away. 

The red lights you seem to be referring to are the mass of infrared emitting LED's. They only light up long enough to take a picture. But for the video, they stay on as long as it is recording. We see only a dim red glow, but those LED lights are flooding the area with infrared light for the picture at night. They shouldn't come on in bright daylight, only in low light or dark. 

My two cameras also have one red light that blinks when for several seconds when it's taking a picture and has nothing to do with lighting the area. I just covered that light on both cameras with a small piece of electrical tape.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Too many times I had bucks looking at the camera, and they never came back. I covered the led lights with black vinyl tape, and they no longer look at the camera. Duct tape works, but is shiny. I don't care what comes by in the middle of the night. I only had a couple that were black from at night. The deer are moving during daylight most of the time now. I'm set up closer to a bedding area, than a feeding area.
I was getting color pics during the day, but after a bear chewed on it, I'm only getting black and white. There's a sensor in with the LED's, not sure if that's for flash exposure, but I had it covered and it worked fine. I just poked a hole in the tape where the sensor is to see if I get color back, but I think the day/night sensor is messed up.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

In my experience the biggest of bucks would never come back after spotting the camera however I think most deer activity overall is not affected by the camera . I have mixed feelings about useing them.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Ive had bucks up to 160" stand and take multiple pics...and walk past time and again and not be bothered...


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

All IR cameras flash red.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I covered up the little IRAIM light with a small square piece of camo duct tape. To be honest, it doesn't shoot out a red dot to aim with anyways. It says something on startup about aim something and says it is detecting, but never does anything. 

The camera works well though.


----------

